# New Hampshire state police info



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

Does the nhsp website imply that if you are convicted of any misdeameanor that you are disqualified? the reason is i see a partial list of misdeameanors , and it states a large amount of misdeameanors. Are they trying to say if you ever been convicted of a misdeameanor you have no pretty much no chance of being hired with that huge list they have on the website.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Does the nhsp website imply that if you are convicted of any misdeameanor that you are disqualified?


Nothing like starting off a question to a bunch of cops on the right note. Do the NHSP a favor and don't bother taking the test.


----------



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

do yourself a favor and if you don't have any information to help someone out with do me a favor and don't.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I have to agree with Killjoy because it seems you have asked numerous questions about NH State police and other agencies, which all have been answered in the past. If these questions are so pertinent to you, call up the agency and talk to someone in recruiting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

J5254 said:


> do yourself a favor and if you don't have any information to help someone out with do me a favor and don't.


Do everyone a favor and stay in New Jersey with that kind of attitude. Don't ask a question if you're not prepared to hear an answer you're not going to like.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> do yourself a favor and if you don't have any information to help someone out with do me a favor and don't.


Ha ha ha!

To quote Jack Palance:
"I crap bigger than you."


----------

